# Not again! :(



## happyfrog (Aug 12, 2004)

This is why I don't like anyone knowing I'm pregnant. . . .sigh. . .

It's looking like I'll be miscarrying in the next week or so - the process has begun.









This sucks.

BettyAnn
8 weeks today. . ..


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

BettyAnn,

I am so sorry!







Please know that I will pray for you at this difficult time.

Please take care and give yourself time to grieve.

Hugs and Prayers,


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)




----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)




----------



## kristenok18 (Jun 26, 2006)

: I am so sorry to hear that.


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

Sometimes life just isn't fun at all.


----------



## ChristyM26 (Feb 26, 2006)




----------



## joshs_girl (Dec 8, 2006)

Oh BettyAnn


----------



## Ornery (May 21, 2007)

I am so sorry.


----------



## bluewatergirl (Jul 26, 2007)

I am very sorry.


----------



## robertsmama (Jan 20, 2007)

Oh Bettyann. I am so very, very sorry.







and peace to you, mama.


----------



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

I am so sorry.


----------



## zonapellucida (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)




----------



## Whittliz (Oct 5, 2006)




----------



## kgrands (Feb 26, 2007)

to you and your family.


----------



## christinespurlock (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm so sorry. I know how you feel after two m/c I just can't imagine telling anyone next time. I hope your body heals fast and again I'm just so so sorry.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm so sorry.

-Angela


----------



## happyfrog (Aug 12, 2004)

i got ahold of an ob. they're not taking me all that seriously. sigh.. . . they have me scheduled for an u/s on wed. if there's a viable baby at that point. ..they probably won't do anything. they have me scheduled for sometime in november for an appt and bloodwork. yeah, by then i'll be 13 weeks. real helpful for problems now. sigh

they may not be taking me seriously because i'm a 'new' patient in their office - even though my first ob who cut me open was in that office and moved to another town, so maybe that's part of the apathy???? i refuse to go back to my second ob because she killed my friend's baby (lawsuit going on with that). . ..

i didn't tell them i have a midwife - didn't see the point. they already think i'm a nut because i didn't schedule an ob appt sooner. (i'm 8w1d today.) they wouldn't have seen me anyway sooner than now - as they don't schedule first appts til 8-10weeks. . . .sigh. . .

this just sucks. i don't know if i should go ahead with the u/s or not. last time, baby was fine then. but then died shortly after the u/s. i am just worried about the risks to baby for beaming all those waves on him/her. . .

sigh. . .

i don't know what to do.

bettyann
still pg at the moment, but concerned because of physical 'bad' signs very similar to bad outcomes in my past. . ..


----------



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

Get some wild yam root cream and start using it! If your body is threatening a miscarriage because your progesterone levels are too low, this may help!

I'm hoping for the best for you.


----------



## christinespurlock (Oct 10, 2006)

You could do the yam root right now and go get blood work done. If your progesterone levels are low you can get dx progesterone-very strong. I always wish I at least tested for this.


----------



## rach03 (Dec 30, 2006)

Bettyann, I'm so sorry you're going through this.







I hope the ultrasound brings good news.


----------



## labortrials (Aug 7, 2007)

Betty Ann, I saw that you mentioned possibly m/c on ICAN. I'm so sorry. I'm pretty sure I'm losing my pregnancy as well. Cramping and bleeding since yesterday . . . hcg levels are good (11,000 - just fine for wk 5) but u/s shows a probable blighted ovum.







:

Don't mean to hijack your thread. I think m/c is so unfair. Why so common? Why give us life and then take it away?







:







:







:


----------



## Baby Makes 4 (Feb 18, 2005)

Oh No! I'm so sorry.









I also miscarried twice in a row earlier this year, it's just awful and so not fair.


----------



## baileyandmikey (Jan 4, 2005)

(((hugs)))


----------



## brokensemaphore (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## happyfrog (Aug 12, 2004)

I'm still deciding about the u/s. i'm hoping my midwife calls me back. she's been real busy lately with a bunch of births so i didn't want to bother her too much and left her an email. m/c is a bummer thing, you know.

i am still trying to pay off the twins hospital bill.







so i don't have the money for this u/s anyway . ..

i am doing progesterone cream - have been since i ovulated and stopped taking vitex. i have been at 2 pumps 2xday for weeks now.

sigh

obviously the ob isn't taking me seriously as she's not setting me up for bloodwork or an appt til NOVEMBER. . . .

i so want to call and say if this baby dies it's her fault and i'll sue the crap out of her, but i know it's not true - about me suing at any rate. .. i don't do lawsuits. .. . the ob i talked to thinks i'm a hysterical idiot. didn't help my kids were screaming in teh background - what they do when i pick up the phone. . . ..

sigh

bettyann


----------



## labortrials (Aug 7, 2007)

You could also do beta hcg testing two days apart which would (I think) be considerably cheaper than out of pocket u/s expenses.

Why do you think you are miscarrying? I don't think you posted any details. Regardless it sucks that you don't feel you are being taken seriously by the CP.









BIG HUG!


----------



## happyfrog (Aug 12, 2004)

i've cancelled the u/s. i just think my baby will die if she's still alive once she's exposed to those waves. (it IS a risk - no matter how much those med people downplay it - m/c's can and DO happen after 'healthy' looking u/s. coincidence? i don't think so. . . . which is why i swore up adn down I'd NEVER do another u/s in early pg. third trimester maybe IF there was a problem - like placenta previa, etc. something that would need the u/s for and palpation isn't enough . . .

as for sx.

i've had serious clumpy cm mixed with dark red blood and stringy yellowish greenish cm. . .. along with cervical throbbing and uterine contractions - similar feeling to bh - which is why i don't know if they're 'real' contractions or bh . . ..

has ceased so far today. . ..

i've just had a lot of miscarriages. i don't want another to feather my cap with, you know??????

i'm trying to stay positive and encourage little baby to stay snuggly safe and healthy and ALIVE in utero. . . . another reason i haven't dropped the pg tag from my sig line is once it's gone, it's officially over on optimism. the positive thoughts are still there, so here's hoping this baby is gonna be a keeper. . ..


----------



## momof2boys1girl (Nov 7, 2006)

hoping for the best for you!


----------



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

I hope everything is OK for you. I hate how dr's downplay miscarriages, sometimes I feel like they don't even try to see if there's a hormone problem or whatever, if the baby is early.


----------



## labortrials (Aug 7, 2007)

Good for you for staying positive. I'm trying to follow suit for myself. Hoping for the best for you! Big hug!


----------

